# Getting very very..... slow speed with sify broadband



## bravo007 (Jun 3, 2008)

Hello Friends 

I am using sify broadband 256kbps(400MB+Night Unlimited).
For this plan i should get downloading speed about 30KBps.

Bur the problem is that i am not getting this much speed regulerly,i mean
when i start downloading any file at 10.00pm in night i get very less
downloading speed (0KBps to 8KBps ) and very much uneven, 
going up and down till 2.00am or 3.00am and after that speed goes high i.e 30KBps continuously till morning 8.00am.

This is happening every day. I have made a complaint to sify customer care but no +ve response from them 

What could be the reason for this prob????
What should i do to solve this prob?????
Plzzzzz help me ::


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 3, 2008)

^^ HTTP/FTP or Torrents? What is the mode of download?


----------



## bravo007 (Jun 3, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> ^^ HTTP/FTP or Torrents? What is the mode of download?



In both modes facing same problem


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 3, 2008)

Hmm okay... pester the customer support to look into your problem. However, this might be a completely normal event - 

1. Speed is quite unstable in torrents. Depends on seeders/leechers. Try downloading a linux distro for checking the speed. It has very high ratio(mostly). If you cant get good speeds at all times, call up sify.
2.  Speed is quite stable/unstable in HTTP, depending on the server. Microsoft servers should give you a good stable high speed, while Rapidshare and other file hosting servers may not offer. Try downloading SP3 EXE. If you cant get good speeds at all times, call up sify.
3. Configure your uTorrent, and start using it if you dont already. Read the guides at utorrent.com for configuring it. If you still dont get good speeds at all times, call up sify.
4. Use a download manager like Flashget, if you dont already. Split a file to ten parts and download it. If you still dont get good speeds at all times, call up sify.


----------



## Shikhar (Jun 4, 2008)

Me too , face the same problem. I guess most of the SIFY customers face this problem.


----------



## zorrotech2008 (Jun 20, 2008)

Dude thats a common problem.....its smthin seriously wrong wid sify servers....my friend is also facing d same problem....just dat...der is no particular timing.....


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jun 21, 2008)

Sifty a notorious ISP. Get away from them as fast as possible. Otherwise work will suffer, our stress levels will go up and if you are in business business will suffer. I suffered the same thing and they never did anything. Now I am very much satisfied with BSNL.


----------

